# please help me identify most likley breed!!!



## shelbysmybitch (May 12, 2013)

This is shelby, me and my sister adopted her from the pa spca in 2010. They had it in her papers that she is an American staffy but I'm almost 100% sure she is not. So now I am trying my hardest to find a better idea of her true lineage. Any info will help, thanks.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0328070740631.390071.640185630&type=3&theater


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Your picture link isn't working.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shelbysmybitch (May 12, 2013)

Damn.... Is there a way to upload a pic to the post?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

shelbysmybitch said:


> Damn.... Is there a way to upload a pic to the post?


It's working now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

adorabull and reminds me of Staffordshire Bull Terrier head. but u will never know by looks alone. u have an all american mutt like me!  Odin is a shelter mutt and i love him to bits!


----------



## shelbysmybitch (May 12, 2013)

Any ideas on what she might be mixed with? Not looking for anything exact just want ideas to go offa.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

gave u my opinion already but let me clarify. mutt doesnt necessarily mean that she is mixed breed. it also means that her heritage is unknown...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Agree with the above post  there could honestly be 10 different breeds in her so anyone's guess could be wrong. It's amazing how mixed breed dogs can look like purebred ones! Anyway, just for fun, I think she looks like a American Staffordshire mix with American Bully...  she is a cutie!


----------



## shelbysmybitch (May 12, 2013)

I just looked up staffy bull terrier and some of them look identical to her, I wonder if its possible to truely identify her and if she's pure.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

shelbysmybitch said:


> I just looked up staffy bull terrier and some of them look identical to her, I wonder if its possible to truely identify her and if she's pure.


Unfortunately it isn't. It isn't possible to know that she's pure nor that she isn't without documentation or proof of her heritage.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbysmybitch said:


> I just looked up staffy bull terrier and some of them look identical to her, I wonder if its possible to truely identify her and if she's pure.


i already explained this. the answer is no, not unless u have papers with a pedigree so u can establish her heritage... theres no way of knowing. some people use those DNA tests but they are crap and dont work.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

You have an adopted dog thus it would be wise to refer to her as such. No reason to subject yourself to law, restrictions and headache for no reason other than you want to believe this or that based on pictures or what "everyone else" you come across says she is.

There is no harm, i guess, in guessing.. However the reason i don't like these "guessing games" is a lot of people then look at that and then go out and say thats what they have.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> You have an adopted dog thus it would be wise to refer to her as such. No reason to subject yourself to law, restrictions and headache for no reason other than you want to believe this or that based on pictures or what "everyone else" you come across says she is.
> 
> There is no harm, i guess, in guessing.. However the reason i don't like these "guessing games" is a lot of people then look at that and then go out and say thats what they have.


xzactly:goodpost:


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

stuff like this seems funny to me,
someone who has a mix, that came from the pound is looking for some kind of hope that someone would say she's purebred.

and when some asks me, and i dont feel like going thru it, i just say,

"he came from the pound"
i aint out looking to teach strangers about my dogs,


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

surfer said:


> stuff like this seems funny to me,
> someone who has a mix, that came from the pound is looking for some kind of hope that someone would say she's purebred.
> 
> and when some asks me, and i dont feel like going thru it, i just say,
> ...


LOL

People say to me all the time, "is that a pit bull?" I always say, "No, he's a mutt"  Then they 85% of the time tell me, "no, he's obviously a pit bull". Like they know wtf they're talking about...he's actually a bully LOL


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> You have an adopted dog thus it would be wise to refer to her as such. No reason to subject yourself to law, restrictions and headache for no reason other than you want to believe this or that based on pictures or what "everyone else" you come across says she is.
> 
> There is no harm, i guess, in guessing.. However the reason i don't like these "guessing games" is a lot of people then look at that and then go out and say thats what they have.





surfer said:


> stuff like this seems funny to me,
> someone who has a mix, that came from the pound is looking for some kind of hope that someone would say she's purebred.
> ,


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: the odds of your dog being a purebred Staffordshire Bull Terrier are extremely low. They are not an overpopulated breed that people are just breeding the heck out of. Like stated above, there is no harm in guessing out of fun, but it is impossible to label her breed. Just embrace what you have, a great DOG from the shelter of unknown orgin.
It's in everybody to want to know what breed/s of dog they have but the truth is that you will just never know and there are TONS of mix breed dogs that can look like a completely different breed. Just because a dog is big, with thicker fur and black does not make it a lab or a lab mix. MANY mixes of several breeds could achieve the same look. I have seen Jack russell boxer crosses that looked like "pit bulls"...Hope that makes sense


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> You have an adopted dog thus it would be wise to refer to her as such. No reason to subject yourself to law, restrictions and headache for no reason other than you want to believe this or that based on pictures or what "everyone else" you come across says she is.
> 
> There is no harm, i guess, in guessing.. However the reason i don't like these "guessing games" is a lot of people then look at that and then go out and say thats what they have.


Yup... couldn't say it any better.. :goodpost:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't like guessing breeds either because people might think their dog mimics the traits of that guessed breed. For example people think they have a pit bull and that means all pit bulls love kids. Totally crap. Not every dog of any breed is gonna love kids. Some might tolerate some might be scared. It really depends on the dog and who is handling them. My dog has always been great around kids. But he isn't around them often so when he is, I keep him leashed and by my side. Mostly because my friends don't leash their kids and one of them needs to be under full control lol

My mutt is great, I could not love him more if I know what his breeds are. Wouldn't change anything I do with him or for him knowing what he really is. If I want a dog with known bloodlines I would find a reputable breeder that I can trust what they say they bred is true. Adopting a dog and wanting to know its breed are oxymorons. Not possible when you have no idea how the dogs ancestors has been bred.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Naturally folks want to know but good purebred dogs don't end up in the shelter like that. some do get relinquished by owners and they usually bring in the paperwork in hopes it helps get the dog into a better home. Truth be told, those papers are shredded and the dog is usually sent to a breed specific rescue since its a pit bull terrier. Those dogs aren't adopted out to the general public. 
But of course, if a police officer sees your dog loose he's gunna report it as a "pitbull" (all spelled wrong and everything) and then you'll prolly never see your dog again. It's a thin line..you will still enjoy your dog no matter what you call it


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

redog said:


> Naturally folks want to know but good purebred dogs don't end up in the shelter like that. some do get relinquished by owners and they usually bring in the paperwork in hopes it helps get the dog into a better home. Truth be told, those papers are shredded and the dog is usually sent to a breed specific rescue since its a pit bull terrier. Those dogs aren't adopted out to the general public.
> But of course, if a police officer sees your dog loose he's gunna report it as a "pitbull" (all spelled wrong and everything) and then you'll prolly never see your dog again. It's a thin line..you will still enjoy your dog no matter what you call it


My husband is a police officer and if he saw a pit bull loose he'd probably end up bringing it home to me :hammer: LOL


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Gonz2288 said:


> My husband is a police officer and if he saw a pit bull loose he'd probably end up bringing it home to me :hammer: LOL


My dad was too, he brought them home all the time.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

redog said:


> My dad was too, he brought them home all the time.


Funny story, my husband went to a call a few weeks ago and the people who called had a bully. When it came to the door they were surprised when my husband bent down to pet him...they told him that they had had the same problem with their neighbors before and the police officer that showed up told them if they didn't put their dog away, he'd shoot it  What a horrible thing to say to someone about their dog who is showing 0 signs of aggression.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cops shoot bully breeds here all the time..... luckily (knock on wood) theyve never had an issue with me or my dogs. Neighbors called the landlord concerned I dmt have control over my dogs who are either on a tie out or leash with me outside.... it all started when I had flex pulling drag weight around the yard.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

JTP et all,

Did you catch this story in yesterday's Chicago SunTimes?

*Stories differ over pitbull shot by off-duty Chicago cop

BY BECKY SCHLIKERMAN Staff Reporter [email protected] May 18, 2013 8:28PM

Updated: May 19, 2013 2:38AM

The family of a pitbull puppy shot dead by an off-duty Chicago Police officer who was out with his 5-year-old son grieved Saturday over the pet they described as "just like my baby."

The 4-month-old puppy, named Maximus, was part of the family, said his owner, Samantha Maglaya.

Ads by Google

Kate Middleton PhotosStunning Pictures of Princess Kate Middleton and the Royal Family. Kate-Middleton.StyleBistro.com

"He was just like my baby," said Maglaya, whose family had the dog since it was 4 weeks old. "I carried him around. I fed him with a bottle."

The dog was shot Friday afternoon by an off-duty officer in the 5800 block of North Oketo Avenue on the city's Northwest Side, Officer Joshua Purkiss said.

The off-duty officer was outside in the Norwood Park community with his 5-year-old son when the dog started chasing the boy, according to the officer's wife, who declined to give her name when reached by the Chicago Sun-Times.

"He's 5 years old," she said. "He was on his bike. This is a pitbull. Do you want to take that chance on a 5-year-old?

"I know that my son's life could have been in danger . . . and the fact that my son was protected, that's what I care about," said the officer's wife, who said they'd previously asked the dog be kept on a leash.

The Independent Police Review Authority is investigating, agency spokesman Larry Merritt said Saturday.

Maglaya, 33, said neighbors told her the boy wasn't near the dog. Her family had let the dog out in their yard, but some of her five children were moving garbage cans and opened the gate, and the dog got out, Maglaya said. It made it to the front of the house, where it was shot multiple times, she said.

"How do you explain to your kids police officers are nice people if they're shooting your puppy?" she said, adding that her 5-year-old daughter saw it happen.

Maglaya said the dog wasn't aggressive.

"He was extremely friendly," she said. "He didn't bark, he didn't growl . . . There was no mistaking this dog for being mean at all."

Police ticketed the owner for not having a license for the dog and failing to restrain an animal.*


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

That's so sad! My boyfriend is a cop, I'm a dispatcher since we got our two pups I actually think some of the officers have second thought that all "pitbulls" are dangerous. We have a lot of them around here (high crime and lots of drugs) and I know a lot of them really are dangerous but I'd like to think my two pups prove that they aren't all like that... At least prove to our coworkers...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

That is sad. Dogs chase bikes...was the dog barking or snarling? My dog would gladly run next to a kid on a bike with a big dopey grin on his face.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Didnt catch that but I did see a video of 3-4 cops standing around a pitbull type dog that was laying on the ground calm as could be as they shot it for being "vicious".


----------

